# blind ?



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

i have never placed a blind in a open field.any comments or experiences?


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE IT! We have done this multiple times with great success. Place it about 30 yards off of the wood line and place a decoy between you and the woods. It keeps you from spooking birds in the dark yet gets you close enough for a high percentage opportunity if you know birds are close. All you have to do is draw them towards the edge of the woods for them to see the decoy! Good luck, its a RUSH!

If you want to see one of our favorite hunts with this scenario take a look at this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W-ylbbOhSE&list=PLkXhp6ssUJMybCD3DHJz3FLBl7yHSxI2q&index=13"]Michigan Hunting 3.18.11- Two Bow Deer kills From 2009 and A 2010 Turkey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

i always try to put it inside of brush on field edge,or put brush around it to break up outline.have set up on fairly open fence row with a little brush around it and had success.i have watched more than one video where they just pop it up in the middle of a bare field and shoot birds.i think deer are more learey of blinds than turks are.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You could put an orange box blind in the middle of a field and turkeys wouldn't care.


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

my first hunt this spring is with my brother who does not get around to well.i thought i might park him in a open field around some active turkey woods.hard to believe such a intelligent bird is not wary of that setup.thanks fellas.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> You could put an orange box blind in the middle of a field and turkeys wouldn't care.


The only thing I could add to the statement above is that you can set it up the morning of the hunt in the dark 75 yards from the tree they are roosted in and they still wouldn't know the difference. Even though they probably flew up from that spot the night before with no blind in the field, they couldn't care less if there was one there this morning. 

For those that hunt field edges with their blinds, try setting up in the middle of the field one time and see how much easier birds commit. Field edge = woods = danger. Middle of field = can see all the way around them = no danger. 

Turkeys aren't intelligent, they have one keen sense which is their eyesight. When you use a blind, you eliminate that sense. You are essentially hunting a dodo bird at that point.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Turkeys aren't intelligent, they have one keen sense which is their eyesight. When you use a blind, you eliminate that sense. You are essentially hunting a dodo bird at that point.


Essentially on par with hunting a blind whitetail with no sense of smell.. :evil:


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I have killed lots of birds by sitting out in the middle of the field in a blinds. Just remember that turkeys can see into the blind when they get close so still use a face mask and move slow


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

can'tstop said:


> I have killed lots of birds by sitting out in the middle of the field in a blinds. Just remember that turkeys can see into the blind when they get close so still use a face mask and move slow


Yup and Cabelas sells a whole line of Black Hoodies and facemasks for such trying hunts.. Gotta "Be one with the Blind" . I think Camo FX has a "Blind" roll on face paint so you can look like half these idiots on TV that paint for show and not for go as well. Gotta cover your bases..


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

woodsman52 said:


> my first hunt this spring is with my brother who does not get around to well.i thought i might park him in a open field around some active turkey woods.hard to believe such a intelligent bird is not wary of that setup.thanks fellas.




The blind in the field setup will work great for your brother. 

Good luck on your first turkey hunt!


----------



## tmiller9661 (Jun 22, 2012)

Would work great. Turkeys don't mind what is there as long as it doesn't move. Last Spring me and my buddy were out drinking and we decided to go mudding in some of our fields and we fell asleep probably around 4 or 5 in a field and I woke up around 8 and there were 20 plus birds around the truck and didn't mind at all. You should of seen them when I fired up my 97 Dodge Ram 2500, they had no idea what the hell was going on.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> You could put an orange box blind in the middle of a field and turkeys wouldn't care.


I would have to agree.


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a setup that worked...25 yards from blind to decoys. Tom left 2 hens to get himself killed.

I set the blind up in the dark that morning. There are lots of coyotes on this property and they avoid the edges like a plague. Blinds in the middle of the field are key










team cluck commanders 2013


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

srconnell22 said:


> The only thing I could add to the statement above is that you can set it up the morning of the hunt in the dark 75 yards from the tree they are roosted in and they still wouldn't know the difference. Even though they probably flew up from that spot the night before with no blind in the field, they couldn't care less if there was one there this morning.
> 
> For those that hunt field edges with their blinds, try setting up in the middle of the field one time and see how much easier birds commit. Field edge = woods = danger. Middle of field = can see all the way around them = no danger.
> 
> Turkeys aren't intelligent, they have one keen sense which is their eyesight. When you use a blind, you eliminate that sense. You are essentially hunting a dodo bird at that point.


 
yea that. not smart at all


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

hunting dodo,s,eyesight is there only defense,and for the most part not very intelligent animals is the consenus of most,not all of some very experienced hunters on this forum.i disagree.these birds have many predators and have a sixth sense.i have sat there on more than one occasion and have not been spotted,but the bird will hang up or just exit the area.i have even had that happen without dekes out,no calling and sitting perfectly still.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

woodsman52 said:


> hunting dodo,s,eyesight is there only defense,and for the most part not very intelligent animals is the consenus of most,not all of some very experienced hunters on this forum.i disagree.these birds have many predators and have a sixth sense.i have sat there on more than one occasion and have not been spotted,but the bird will hang up or just exit the area.i have even had that happen without dekes out,no calling and sitting perfectly still.


No doubt thats why I never go to the woods without my 

http://www.hecsllc.com/research.html


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

The wild turkey has to be one of the dumbest animals in the woods. They're wary of movements, but that's about the extent of their "intelligence". 

Miss a bird and 5 minutes later they'll come gobbling back in.


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

the response is what i expected and i appreciate your responses.yea,i have to admit i have seen some dumb ones that will stay in gun range with a brother down beatin him up.yea,i know,you could blow a shot and call him back in for the kill.but there are days where i hunt every legal minute and cant get within gun range even though there are turks in the area.20%-30% succsess rate in michigan and most other states more or less,why is that?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

One of my favorite spots to hunt is in the middle of an open field. The birds come from an adjacent property over to my buddies farm field to feed. Have killed several there and there's not a tree within 400 yards. They walk right up to that big ass double bull blind and are oblivious to its presence.


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

woodsman52 said:


> 20%-30% succsess rate in michigan and most other states more or less,why is that?


20-30% is high...The self-proclaimed best turkey waiters in Michigan run about a 12.5% success rate.


----------

